# baby wild bunny



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

my hubby has bought a baby wild bunny home...
we think she is approx 4 weeks old
can someone help me as to the chances of her survival and taming??
i have put her in a hutch outside with some greens hay and mushy pellets but other than that im lost!!!


please help!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe you could contact a wildlife hospital


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

Warwickshire Wildlife Sanctury 
Try this place - based on your location, they should be the right people to help.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont know if its against the law to keep wild animals as pets? im not sure.


----------



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

have contacted them thanks 
they say we can keep her and treat her the same as our bunnies that we already have!!
just keep her warm and keep an eye on if she is eating and drinking pooing and weeing!!!!
so vibes please for cocoa as she is now called!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she will need her vaccs though wont she? i wouldnt put her near your others just yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i hope shes ok, keep us posted,


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww cute, I hope she's ok. Deff get her vaccinated though before you put her near your other one. Just incase  good luck!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Bunnies that age hop around outside in the wild,you should have left her alone,its not fair to keep her in a hutch she`s a wild animali would release her,away from the houses somewhere quiet,or even better where you found her,she`s not as vulnerable as you think!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

just a little warning!
my brother found a baby wild bunny - took it home, kept it for months - however i got maxi  and he phoned the vet to see if they could treat it,
they didn't because they said it was a wild animal.
not even to Put it to sleep!
in the end the SSPCA had to come and get it to put it to sleep!

make sure your vet is willing to treat the animal if it gets ill!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

or just put it back and let it be..


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well if i were you i wouldn't put her/him near the other bunnys and i would play with her/him for at least 1-2 hours daily and also i would hold it near your chest or on your lap and talk to it! well i hope you can use my advice!  good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> or just put it back and let it be..


I wonder if the mummy rabbit was around somewhere, and the baby just strayed too far... 

Unless it was injured etc, how come your hubby brought it home?


----------



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

just an update on baby bun
she made it through the night and this morning i have found and registered with a vet that is willing to treat a wild animal
she is eating
i have checked my legal status and am not breaking any law by keeping her!!
so if you have any useful information i would gratefully receive it

thanks

sarah


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

would love to see some pictures of her once she settles


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

i would rather her in a hutch than some farmer shooting her. 

Thats all you hear around where i live the farmers shooting the rabbits 

One of the farmers borrowed misty to help train his dog how to catch the rabbits. he loved her she even brought them back to him once she had got them! i hated it on the other hand but i also know its the circle of life. lol


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

winniebarney said:


> just an update on baby bun
> she made it through the night and this morning i have found and registered with a vet that is willing to treat a wild animal
> she is eating
> i have checked my legal status and am not breaking any law by keeping her!!
> ...


no one said you were but i dont think its right,im suprised the vet didnt say the same.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

I know the rabbit might be wild but from my experience with rabbits near my dads small holding farm, if i was a baby rabbit i would be glad of someone taking me home and spoiling me.....most rabbits in the wild end up with diseases and sometimes have a hard time finding good food in cold weathers. Most of the rabbits near my dads catch mitsy and end up dying and its horrible to watch them grow only to be taken down with this horrible disease....atleast this little one will be getting its vaccinations :thumbup1:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

There are no guarantees that he/she will stay tame. 
My advise would be to contact your local wildlife rescue, they have people trained to care for it properly and eventually release it back into the wild where it belongs. I don't agree with wild animals being kept as pets, it is un-natural and in my opinion inhumane.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Nov 25, 2008)

If you need any help at all please private message me,


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

My tutor once picked up two baby rabbits which her Weimeraner had found in a field, and they were injured, so she took them in, fed them and kept them warm. One didn't survive, but she still has the other. I don't know how tame it is, but she saved it's life and i'm glad she did that, rather than leaving it to die in pain. It's now living in a big hutch with all the good quality bunny food, fresh food, hay and dried grass it could ever wish for


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

> I don't agree with wild animals being kept as pets, it is un-natural and in my opinion inhumane


The first domesticated animals were taken from the wild and tamed...

Dogs were first domesticated during the Stone Age...(that's what I learned in uni last week!)


----------



## NickiQ (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, I too have a baby wild bunny. Although I normally rescue birds, I sometimes get calls about other creatures. Last September I was called to a baby rabbit found in the town centre. The manager of a shop thought he had spotted a rat in his back yard, then saw it was a rabbit. We have no idea how she got there, there is nowhere in reasonable distance she could have lived. I think someone else may have found her, then - accidentally or deliberately - let her go. I took her home and have had her ever since. I had no trouble with her eating or drinking, though she has her preferences! She is not as tame as my other rabbits but is quite handleable so can be cared for properly i.e. nail clipping etc. She will soon have access to a big outside run with a sunken brick perimeter where she can dig. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Sadly even with jabs she is at high risk of getting myxi and please be careful of putting her near your other rabbits.
People think the vaccines mean they can't catch it but that is not the case


----------

